

FCC chair responds to net neutrality backlash - sinak
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/05/09/fcc-chair-responds-to-net-neutrality-backlash-i-could-not-agree-with-you-more/

======
jqm
‘I could not agree with you more’

Ya, actions speak louder than words my friend.

~~~
anigbrowl
Perhaps you could try addressing the specifics in the letter, like the
observation that next weeks vote is a request for public consultation on which
legislative powers it would be appropriate for the FCC to use. Some people
here seem ot hink he has some sort of magic wand and all he has to do is wave
it.

~~~
jqm
A letter is a collection of words. The thing I say actions speak louder than.

Sorry, after all the Washington speak emanating from our public officials with
results diametrically opposed, I don't believe words as much as once did.

When I see companies able to pay for faster access, when I see a former
lobbyist heading the commission... I have to suspect these kind of statements
are little more than attempts to placify while surreptitiously carrying out
policies very different than the rhetoric. I would be delighted to be wrong.

~~~
anigbrowl
So what is your opinion of the vote scheduled for next week, which is
definitely an action?

------
higherpurpose
More like FCC chair _dismisses_ net neutrality backlash.

